# Antec/Veris Fusion



## Darksaber (Mar 30, 2007)

The Antec Fusion is a fully featured HTPC case that includes a 430W power supply. The case looks more like a A/V receiver than a case. This fact makes it by far the best fitting HTPC we had the pleasure of testing so far. It completely blends in with the big volume knob, VFD and beautiful white LED. But not only the outsides of the case are unique, the inside is divided in compartments for the mainboard, power supply and hard drives. We fill the case with hardware and take a close look at all the features, hoping it delivers more than just beautiful looks at a great price point.

*Show full review*


----------



## Poisonsnak (Apr 5, 2007)

Just my two cents, I bought this case a few months ago and the VFD / volume knob died on my unit after about 2 weeks and the aluminum front is not grounded.  Not grounding it could be a safety issue but my issue was that whenever I touched the aluminum front I would get a shock (static shock like) and the system would reboot.  I ran my own ground wire now and the problem is solved, just an FYI for people using this case and getting random restarts, ground the front panel.


----------



## Darksaber (Apr 6, 2007)

Poisonsnak said:


> Just my two cents, I bought this case a few months ago and the VFD / volume knob died on my unit after about 2 weeks and the aluminum front is not grounded.  Not grounding it could be a safety issue but my issue was that whenever I touched the aluminum front I would get a shock (static shock like) and the system would reboot.  I ran my own ground wire now and the problem is solved, just an FYI for people using this case and getting random restarts, ground the front panel.



Actually the front aluminum panel is grounded by a cable which is screwed into the metal casing itself!

I just noticed, as you mentioned it. I will make a picture asap and add it to the review.

EDIT: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Antec/Fusion/images/caseopen.jpg
see the cable which comes out the whole in the middle of the front part of the case and goes up straight just under the edge? that is the cable I mean. Do you have that in your case?

cheers
DS


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 9, 2007)

too bad this is only mATX ...


----------



## spazlon (Jun 28, 2009)

I am wanting to buy this case from Newegg along with a HIS Radeon HD 4870 1GB.

My concern is that the graphics card will not fit in the case, or will cause an airflow issue. Has anybody had an experience putting a rather large card in this case? If so, what were you temperatures like?

Thanks!

- Ryan


----------



## eXo (Aug 24, 2009)

Just got the case yesterday; anything longer than 9.5 inches wont fit in this case, ie everything worth putting in.  Tried to throw in a MSi gtx275 but it fell short but a measly inch (not that it mattered, coz the SATA inputs on the mobo are blocking the bottom too lol).    After being pleasantly surprised about the exceptional case design, it's annoying to see it ruined by a non-essential hard-drive support panel. 

Gonna try ATI but the 48xx's have the power connectors coming out the back, which means it's going to be a very tight fit in there, should be about a 1/5 inch gap leftover at best.   

I'll prolly end up pulling out the metal shears and hacking the useless panel to bits


----------

